# Breeding stock for sale! (Females and a pair!)



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, well it's time to put the fish up for sale. :/ It was a tough decision, but it has to be done. I have no pictures at the moment...I'll TRY to get some later. Here's who I have available...

2 Cambodian females....GREAT fins, color is clean. They come from 2 red parents...$32+ shipping

2 GORGEOUS multi girls (1 green and 1 blue/red butterfly) Bred by Karen, great fins and color. The blue girl is just great...big dorsal and perfect pattern. $40 + shipping

Blue Pair (Royal/Steel) Good young pair...Also bred by Karen. Both are very responsive...You should get blues,butterflies,and marbles if you breed them. $32 + Shipping

If you're interested or have any questions please get in touch with me. Thanks for looking!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pics of the blue pair and the green multi are in the first page here...http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=67627

And pics of the cambodian females are here...http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=66396&page=4


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone interested?


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

how much is shipping?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

$15 Priority and $35 Express....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

No one's interested? Everyone is still available...


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Do you ship anywhere in the US?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes anywhere in the continental US...


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

You might have better luck if you separate the females? I'm interested but no room (sorry I know that's not helpful) Helping to bump


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would be interested in the multi girls and the blue pair but unfortunately I just can't afford it, especially not with shipping on top. I hope you find good homes for them.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well guys I have 2 more pairs to offer...
Yellow/Marble HM pair, Great color on these guys decent breeding stock IMO. $24 

Green/Multi marble HM pair, great color on these guys...Nice marbling on the male...$20

PM me if interested...


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

:c Aw, Beat, you're getting rid of all of them? I hope everything's okay...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Wish I could help, but I reeeally can't afford that right now. :/
They sound gorgeous though.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@FuulieQ Yeah unfortunately I have to let everyone go...

@Metalbetta I'd be willing to negotiate prices if you're interested...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have any photo's of the yellow marble HM pair?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

There are pictures of the yellows here... http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65435


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

My biggest problem is shipping right now its still to cold for fish still but the yellows are stunning


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Beat what are you doing with your fry foods? (If you have any left that is). I might be interested in buying some supplies off you if the price isn't too much.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie I have some decaps and BBS eggs if you're interested...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Great. How much would you be asking for them? I don't have very much but I might be able to scrounge up a bit. I'm particularly interested in the de-caps


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Man, I wish I could take the yellows since they're siblings of mine.


----------



## spidermancivic (May 31, 2011)

Can we pick up?

Are you in Socal? Anywhere in the inland empire/ Orange county area?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Spider Beat is in Riverside CO.......He doesn't get on the forum much anymore so maybe you can send him a PM....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Jackie, umm not sure...5 bucks?  

@spider, like Karen said I'm located in Riverside CO...However, I wouldn't be comfortable doing a pick up. Sorry.....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm.. I could do that. Do you think you could fit them in a small flat rate box or better yet an envelope? If you can ship it for under $5 I'll buy them


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I could fit them in an envelope....


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

you do have some gorgeous fish, wish i had more money now :/ lol hope they find great homes


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am more than interested in the yellow pair, but 24 plus 15 is a little too much for me. If you could lower the price, i would get them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds good. just let me know exactly how much shipping is and I'll send you a paypal on Friday when i get paid.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@Mervin, what are you willing to pay for them?

@Jackie Okay sure thing!


----------



## spidermancivic (May 31, 2011)

Pmed.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

i'm somewhat interested in the females. They are all beautiful. I'm more interested in the Cambodians but since i'm relatively new to the hobby 40+shipping is a bit much for me. But i understand that the price will probably not change.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beat, is the yellow guy you got from Jackie still available? I might have someone who wants him.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

DQ, yes the yellows are still available...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry. Can't take the yellows


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's ok...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mother's hairdresser might be interested in one of the yellows and she said she might join the forum but so far I don't think she has.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

BTW Guys everyone is still available and I also have 5 MG fry males and a few females...


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump...Everyone I'd be willing to negotiate prices...


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

if you could cut the cambodians down to 15 for the pair and so the total would be 30 i would consider it...
i'm trying to budget it in... kind of low on money.. :-?

i'd understand if you couldn't do that though.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gah I wish I could get those females. I just can't swing it right now. I also wish I could get the turquoise pair back but I'm not going to buy fish back that I sold.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well guys,from now on, I'll just take the best offers since no one's selling...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you have any female HMPK's for sale?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gonna send you a pm when I get off work


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

@Pitgurl, no I do not...
@Jackie, okay sounds good


----------

